# Accommodation



## Fish (Jul 31, 2019)

Looking into accommodation for a trip to Hunstanton at the end of September for our Sunday Crew away trip.

Does anyone have any positive and/or negative experiences from staying overnight in the immediate area, and if so, where?

Thank you..


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 31, 2019)

If you have a healthy budget look at The Gin Trap Inn in Ringstead.
Great inn with great food.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2019)

Not sure how many of you there are, we try and stay in the Ship at Brancaster when were in that neck of the woods (nice place to eat if not staying there too, albeit theres plenty of decent options round there) but not sure it has more than 10 or so rooms


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2019)

Could be between 12-16, quite a few of us are unavailable on the dates otherwise they'd be the normal 24-ish.


----------

